

Show HN: A WebGL enabled “Adobe Lightroom” in the browser - bwang29
http://polarr.herokuapp.com/editor

======
msoad
This is amazing! How log it took for you build this? What library you are
using for image manipulation?

------
xoron
Really impressive, great work!

------
redindian75
very well done... tested on a large image, and it worked flawlessly

